# PubMed- Alternative treatments for irritable bowel syndrome.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Alternative treatments for irritable bowel syndrome.*

Johns Hopkins Med Lett Health After 50. 2009 Jul;21(5):4-5

Authors:

PMID: 19623738 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

